# Adobe Photoshop CS2 Tryout



## Maximus (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte mir vor ca. 4 Wochen Adobe Photoshop CS2 Tryout gezogen, installiert und Urlaub gemacht. Als ich es jetzt testen wollte, waren die 30 Testtage abgelaufen. Also das alte deinstalliert, neu gezogen, neu installiert und peng: Es kommt trottdem die Meldung das die 30 Testage abgelaufen sind. Auch einfach mal das Datum zurücksetzen, hat leider nix gebracht.

Wie kann ich es trotzdem nochmal zum Laufen bekommen?

Danke

Maximus


----------



## AKrebs70 (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn es so einfach gehen würde, glaube ich das wohl keiner mehr PhotoShop kaufen würde.

Den einzigen vorschlag den ich da machen kann ist Format C und neu installieren .

Gruß Axel


----------



## Telphor (9. Juni 2005)

Ein weiterer Tipp ist (allerdings auf eigene Gefahr), in der Windows-Registrierung alle Adobe Photoshop-Einträge (besser noch alle Adobe Einträge, evt andere Adobe Progs deinstallieren) zu löschen. Damit kann man normalerweise einTryout Prog wieder jungfräulich machen.


----------



## AKrebs70 (9. Juni 2005)

Jo Telphor mach mal Adobe Pleite. 

Maximus Du hast geschrieben "vor ca. 4 Wochen". Da handelt es sich vermutlich um die englische Version.
Lade dir mal die deutsche Version runter und versuche es mit ihr. Bei mir hats funktioniert und habe weitere 30 Tage.

Gruß Axel


----------



## chrisbergr (9. Juni 2005)

Wer zieht sich denn eine Trial vorm Urlaub?


----------



## Krusty-Ac (12. Juni 2005)

Telphor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein weiterer Tipp ist (allerdings auf eigene Gefahr), in der Windows-Registrierung alle Adobe Photoshop-Einträge (besser noch alle Adobe Einträge, evt andere Adobe Progs deinstallieren) zu löschen. Damit kann man normalerweise einTryout Prog wieder jungfräulich machen.



Hallo , wo kann man denn die "Windows-Registrierung alle Adobe Photoshop-Einträge" löschen ?!


----------



## chrisbergr (13. Juni 2005)

Denke, wenn man das nicht weiß, sollte man auch die Finger davon lassen...

Start->Ausführen->regedit

So gelangt man zum Registry Editor...


----------



## AKrebs70 (13. Juni 2005)

He Leute!

Ich glaube in diesem Forum geht es nicht darum, Anderen zu erklären wie man PhotoShop knackt. Meiner Meinung nach sollte das jetzt hier geschloßen werden.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Dirk_Nemesis (13. Juni 2005)

genau..... mit PS arbeiten ist die Deviese..... aber ohne teuer Geld bezahlen

 klick mich 

hier wurde das schon mal aus diskutiert..... also bitte treath schliessen.....


grezzz Nemesis


----------



## Krusty-Ac (13. Juni 2005)

Was wurde denn da nochmal ausdiskutier ?! 
Da habe ich nur gefragt obs nen Patch gibt damit die Eng version in Deutsch ist!
Mehr nicht!
Also erklär mal bitte...
Würde mich mal interresieren was du denkst!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Juni 2005)

closed (klick mich, um genaueres zu erfahren).

P.S. dirk_nemesis: Bitte achte in Zukunft darauf, was Du schreibst. Erste Verwarnung für Dich.


----------

